# Place to leave car keys in Dublin Airport



## Ruam (7 Jul 2008)

I have to leave our car in the airport and someone else will be picking it up.  Is there a place where I can leave the keys?

Thanks

Ruam


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

If you're stuck then you could maybe parcel them up and post them to the other party from the airport.


----------



## Ruam (7 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you're stuck then you could maybe parcel them up and post them to the other party from the airport.



Can't do that as the people collecting the car are coming from France on the day we fly out to France.  

Ruam


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Jul 2008)

Would using one of those magnetic key safe things you can attach to car underbody work ? Think you can get them in auto factors.


----------



## TonyR (7 Jul 2008)

There is a place you can leave keys etc. Its on the arrivals level of the short term carpark - on the left as you come out from the terminal. You might want to check opening hours as I think it doesn't open till 7am. Think they charge a couple of euros to hold items for collection.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

See here:


> *Left Luggage
> 
> *A left luggage facility is available in the Car Park Atrium, directly across the road from the Terminal, for short and long term storage of luggage.
> The facility is open from 06.00 to 23.00 daily and rates vary depending on the size of baggage. The Greencaps porterage service is available in the Departure and Arrival Areas to assist passengers with their baggage.
> ...


----------



## Ruam (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks everyone, your help as always is appreciated.

Ruam


----------

